# George Cooke Chambers



## Goole Museum Volunteers (Sep 13, 2012)

We are in the process of transcribing some do***ents from the Chambers archive at Goole Museum. George Cooke Chambers and his father, George Chambers, were both born in Thorne, Yorkshire. George was the Master of The Providence in 1861 and owner of the schooner, "Ann and Elizabeth" by the 1880's. The information which we have transcribed so far can be found here: http://www.thegooleexperience.co.uk/george-cooke-chambers. Further information will be added soon. However, in the meantime, if anyone would like further information about this archive, do let us know!


----------

